# Sick of her.



## cloudycandyx (Dec 28, 2010)

My sister's got this best friend who is an intolerable witch.

Well, that's not true. Sometimes I can tolerate her. But most of the time she's very rude and disrespectful to me, even though she's in my house and I try very hard to treat her with the same respect I'd treat any of my family's friends. She always tries to pick fights with me and treats me like dirt. She also flirts with my boyfriend and then says she's not interested, even though she constantly tries to distract his attention from me and throws fits when he'd rather spend time with me. She's been friends with my boyfriend since they were in middle school, even though their friendship is strained now because of the way she treats me. It's pretty obvious to me and my family that even if she doesn't want to be his girlfriend, she definitely wants him to stop caring about me. She has this way of alienating all her friends from everyone they care about so they only care about her, and she's mad that he chooses me and cares about me more. It's hard on me, because she can't find it in her heart to treat me with respect, yet she thinks my boyfriend willbe okay with that somehow.

There's another problem. SHE'S ALWAYS HERE. Her and my sister spend days on end together. I'm rarely comfortable here because of her. I've made it clear that I have no problem being civil with her, and that my only problem is the way she treats me. My sister is completely ignorant to all of this, claiming that I'm overreacting and I'm the only one who thinks so, which isn't true. My boyfriend, parents, and friends all see it. My parents won't do anything about it because they fear alienating my sister from our family, which is a real possibility if we're not careful. She's already alienated all of her friends in favor of the few friends she's made through this girl. I see my sister being verbally abused and I hate it. I wish this girl would get out of our lives, but I know she never will. I'm fed up by this behavior.

So what can I do to make things easier for myself? My boyfriend does what he can to keep her off my back, but he can only do so much without alienating my sister. It's so complicated. I hate this.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 28, 2010)

That's very complicated and I am not sure what I would do myself.  Knowing me, I would NOT be civil with someone who is this way.  They would sure hear from me in a bad....BAD way.  I know you're scared of losing your sister, but this girl needs to be put in her place.  Maybe she is not used to people standing up to her.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how old you are. But I am assuming that you and your sister still live at home with your parents.

Talk to your folks and let them know how your sister's friend treats you - in your own home.

Ask them to speak to your sister.

You have every right to be in your own home without outsiders making you feel bad.

If the girl continues to behave badly, your folks should tell your sister to meet her elsewhere.

Otherwise, avoid this girl like the plague.

When she comes over, stay in your room.

If she is in your sister's room, then go to the family room.

I'm not sure why your sister thinks it is ok for her friends to upset you - maybe you should address this topic with your sister.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 29, 2010)

I think a family meeting is necessary. It's totally unacceptable for people who are VISITING your FAMILY HOME to make ANY MEMBER of the family upset. I don't care who it is or how much love you have for them. Home is the one place you should be free and feel safe and secure. You need to talk to your sister and if she's a difficult one, your parents should mediate and come to a suitable agreement about her access to areas of the house beyond your sister's room.

If the girl is abusive, your parents need to worry about her mental and emotional health too. Because if she's accepting abuse from a simple "friend" what's to happen with all her future relationships, relationships with men? It sounds like this girl is toxic and your sister is setting herself up for alot of unnecessary hurt. Your parents need to stop pussy footing and talk to her.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 30, 2010)

I think that if she is being abusive to you, then you should stand up for yourself. Why take the abuse if she isn't your friend.  If your sister doesn't see the abuse done to her, maybe she'll see the abuse being to unto you.  It's your house too, if you don't want her there, you have every right not to have her there.  Maybe your parents will step up to the plate if you get there first.


----------



## emmy2410 (Jan 9, 2011)

She has not right to be what she wants to be in your house.  You shld let her know her stand.  Try having a meeting with your family and ur sister and address your concerns.  What kind of friend is she to your sister when she goes around abusing her..that is not friendship.  She thinks that no one is controlling her so she behaves like that. Hope things will be btr soon.


----------



## ruuz (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess you cannot lose your sister as she is a family after all.

And there are some issues here and there. Just speak it out and get over with the thing. It might send the correct message across and you will be free from this feeling you have got inside.


----------

